# Hallo aus dem Saarland



## Nadinche83 (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo ich bin die Neue  

ich wollt mich mal schnell vorstellen. 
Ich heisse Nadine, komme aus dem Saarland, wohne noch zuhause bei den Eltern  
Nach den Jahren der Aquaristik, wollt ich auch mal nen Teich haben. Meine Mama war natürlich voll dagegen. "Aber Mama, das wird doch nur so ein kleiner Teich, wo vielleicht grad nur 2 Goldfische reinpassen... " Naja *g* Planung und Ausführung sind meistens etwas anders bei uns *g*
Aus dem geplanten kleineren Folienteich, wurde dann doch ein 7.000 Liter Teich  
Er ist 1,20 meter tief, die m² kann ich euch grade net sagen *g* 

Der Besatz gestaltet sich aus 25 Goldfischen und 4 Kois. Fragt mich nicht welche Art Kois das sind, da hab ich nicht wirklich die Ahnung von. Welches ist denn die übliche Koi-Art die man so im Handel angeboten bekommt? 

Dann ist am Teich noch ein Bachlauf. Der wurde von Jahr zu Jahr verändert, da immer irgendwas nicht gefiel oder nicht geklappt hat *g* 

Jetzt besteht der Bachlauf einfach aus Teichfolie. 2meter x 60 cm. Oben am Bachlauf steht ein großer Filter, Maxi 2, nennt er sich. Hab ich mir diese Woche erst gekauft, mit der entsprechend starken Pumpe. Im Filter sind so spezielle Filtermedien drin. Zuerst 2 Säcke mit so Kunststoffkügelchen, dann 2  Filtermatten, dann ne Kokusmatte und dann Filterbürsten. 

Des Weiteren ist dazwischen noch ne 11 Watt UCV Lampe angeschlossen. 

Bilder vom neuen Bachlauf muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit noch machen.

Die Fische überwintern alle im Teich, das überstehen sie jedes Jahr wunderbar  an der Tiefsten stelle sind 2 Hölen angebracht wo sie sich dann immer drunter verstecken. 

Den Teich gibts seit April 2003. 
Mal ein Bild vom Filter. Dort steht er aber nicht mehr  
Da weder ich, noch mein Vater wirklich Ahnung von solch Filtertechnik hatten, mussten wir ganz schön viel überlegen, wo der hin muss das auch alles klappt


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Hi,

gelungene Vorstellung...freu mich auf viele interessante Post´s von dir.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Nadinche83 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Huhu, 
mal ein aktuelles Bild, hab grad gestern wegen dem großen Filter den Bachlauf verändern müssen  und ich bin so stolz auf mich, ich hab das ganz allein gemacht und die steine krachen nicht ein *g*


----------



## Theo8483 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Hey,

sieht wie immer Klasse aus. Ideen braucht der Mensch 

Gruss

Christian


----------



## Nadinche83 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

So hab ja noch net so viele Bilder eingestellt  Hier gibts mal noch was zum sehn  

 

 

Meine Kuh "Elsa" *g* die Beschützerin des Teiches ;-)
 

 
Irgendwie sieht der eine weise Koi etwas seltsam aus auf dem Bild, aber eigentlich sieht er normal aus


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Hallo Nadinche,

ohne Dich jetzt hochschrecken zu wollen.. aber ist das nur auf dem Foto so?
 
ich meine diesen hellen Fleck...

Der Kleine sieht generell nicht gut aus- Angelegte Flossen, zu groß wirkender Kopf :?


----------



## Dodi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Hallo Nadinche!

Ich glaube, daß, was Annett da gesehen hat, sind wohl Karpfenpocken. Die sind nicht schlimm und gehen meistens von selbst bei höheren Wassertemperaturen weg. Also deswegen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
Aber behalt den Fisch mal im Auge - wenn er sich von den anderen absondern sollte und mit geklemmten Flossen am Boden steht, sollte er mal von einem Fachmann untersucht werden.


----------



## Nadinche83 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Huhu, 
danke für eure Sorge  
Aber der Fisch bzw. der Koi sieht auf dem Bild wirklich nur sehr seltsam aus, wohl komisch erwischt. 
Zu dem Thema Pocken. Mein andrer Koi hat (hatte) auch solche weisen Punkte, die sind mal da und dann gehnse wieder weg, meist kommen die wenns kälter wird und gehn wieder wenns warm wird. 
Aber beeinträchtigen tun die die nicht. also die Fische verhalten sich ganz normal, schwimmen aktiv fressen gut ... sind gesellig ... also ich denk es is nix schlimmes. 

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind ... mein größter Koi hat am Kopf schon über 1 Jahr nen schwarzen Fleck. hat der sich irgendwo gestoßen oder was ist das? der ist aber auch total fit ... kränkelt also nicht irgendwie rum.


----------



## uweernst (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*

Hallo Nadinchen,
ich glaube ich bin in Deiner Nachbarschaft zu Hause.
PLZ 66571 Wiesbach
Melde Dich doch mal per PN.
Gruß:
Uwe


----------



## Mulmig (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Saarland*



uweernst schrieb:


> Hallo Nadinchen,
> ich glaube ich bin in Deiner Nachbarschaft zu Hause.
> PLZ 66571 Wiesbach
> Melde Dich doch mal per PN.
> ...



Gleich zwei Saarländer auf einen Schlag!!!
Bin Exilsaarländerin aus dem Bliestal mit mächtig "Hemmweh"...
Kaufe jetzt schon die Blumenerde und das Rindenmulch vom Praktiker (budget),
um bissje Saarwald nach Oberschwaben zu bringen...
"ke eenfaches Plaschter doo für e Kaschtler/ Humborjer  Mahd  :hai
's iss halt nedd wie dehemm...nedd soo gemiedlich unn all hann's mim Geld,..e Haufe Verschreckemacher
unn Klotzkoppische...unn ke gescheider Wald, blooß de Stangewald von de Baure...Schwoowe halt... 
awwer mir hann jetzt e griener Minischterpräsidend, unn dass iss e Gemiedlicher..."

Liebe Grüße,
's Anna
unn scheene Weijascher hann a doo....


----------

